# Floating plant question...



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Hi I'm just wondering if anyone knows of any type of floating plant that has a root system of 3" max? Not as small as duckweed though.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Good floating plants that I have are: Azolla filiculoides, Salvinia minima, and Hygroryza aristata. All can grow quickly ubdewr ideal conditions, BUT nowhere near as invasive as duckweed ! Let me know if you are interested in any of the above.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

